# Portuguese solicitor verifying identity for UK land registry



## rew94 (Mar 24, 2016)

Has anyone ever had a Portuguese solicitor verify identity for Land Registry form ID1? It's the form to verify your identity and usually in the UK is witnessed by a conveyancer or solicitor.

Does anyone know if the Land Registry will accept any individual registered to practice with the Ordem dos Advogados?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

It would be quite reasonable to ask to see proof of identity, especially in these troubled times. As we do not have ID cards as such in the UK your passport should suffice.

As to the second query, the Ordem dos Advogados is, I believe, the equivalent of the Law Society and I should have thought members should be qualified solicitors/barristers.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

www.gov.uk

Verification of identity of persons resident overseas:

Where a person is resident overseas and it is not possible for their identity to be verified by a UK conveyancer, section B of the ID1 or ID2 should be completed and signed by a lawyer or notary public qualified to practice in the person’s country of residence. The form should be amended to include confirmation of the country in which the lawyer or notary public is qualified to practice, confirmation that they are so qualified to practice and the name and address of the body with which they are registered to practice.

Members of the Ordem dos Advogados or the Ordem dos Notários would seem to fit the bill, if you're resident in Portugal.


----------

